# newbie from TN



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well depends if you already have an area you want to get into in mind. Park, Freestyle? You're going to be looking for something in the 155-158 range... Lib Tech Trice is a good board I'm told, Burtons Custom is nice with the hybrid camber if you got the extra money, heard there are a few awesome Never Summer boards hitting the Pow this year. Binders Ride 390 Bosses will make you wet your pants. Boots get whatever is comfortable, try them on, then try on another 10 pair and pick the most comfortable ones, I don't care if you need to put a bag on your head so you don't see em. There's no point having a sick set up if you can't ride it because your feet are sore. Then bring your boots home and wear them some more, 40 mins or so, and if you're happy with them don't return them, if you get pressure points bring those bitches back. 
Good Luck I'm sure Leo will chime in here soon he's really good at helping with stick recommendations


----------

